# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Nude Figurines are Here

## Brian_Krassenstein

Berlin-based Digital Sports Innovation has brought the latest twist to the novelty of photorealistic 3D printed figurines, now offering likenesses of erotic stars. Through their online marketplace, Eroticart-Shop.com, dozens of limited edition figurines are available in models scaled at 1:15 up to 1:5. These adult stars are offered with various options of costuming -- and stage of nudity. The smallest figures, about 4-7" tall, cost just $49, while the largest are over a foot tall and cost up to $499. The figures are 3D printed in a powder-bed 3D printer using a polymer clay material, and hand painted by artists to ensure the best likeness and quality. Check out more about these figures and their original models in the full article: http://3dprint.com/39611/3d-printed-porn-adult-figures/


Below is a photo of erotic star Micaela Schäfer with her mini-me figures:

----------

